# Midwest Furfest 2013



## Percy (Nov 7, 2013)

So, MFF 2013 is only about 2 weeks away. How many of you will be there? I'll be there with Butterflygoddess. I'd love to get to meet some of you guys in person. o-o

I'll be wearing a (grey) and white striped sweater on at least one of the days, so hopefully I should be easy to spot. It's also going to be my first con.
And, uh, hopefully this won't happen.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 7, 2013)

pfft I wish I could go its only like half an hour away from where I live


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2013)

I really wish I could go. Just not enough moneys and it's to far to drive. One of these days..


----------



## Percy (Nov 8, 2013)

Batsy said:


> pfft I wish I could go its only like half an hour away from where I live


Acquire currency
Take cab or something
Have fun

>.>


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

It's gonna be fun~


----------



## Willow (Nov 8, 2013)

If only I had a car, time, and money I'd consider going but I have none of these things. It's a shame because Chicago is only about 5 hours north from me.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll be there and playing it pretty low-key. On Sunday morning, I'm hosting a panel about Film Appreciation that is sure to be stimulating for film lovers of any skill level. I'm thinking of hosting a raffle for a free movie and/or blu-ray as well but haven't decided. Also my friend Ezno is going to do a music jam panel if you have an instrument or just wanna hang out with other creative music types.

The other days I have a few groups of nice people to hang out with and will otherwise be sure to shower every day and go to bed at a reasonable time like most responsible adults get into the habit of doing. I might have to even bring college homework to work on between panels... hopefully not though.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll be there with my buddy Rio and Deo 

I'm running like three fursuiting panels and corunning a commissioning panel. Outside that I'll probably be suiting. Outside that we'll be out on the town, so see you lot there.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I'll be there with my buddy Rio and Deo
> 
> I'm running like three fursuiting panels and corunning a commissioning panel. Outside that I'll probably be suiting. Outside that we'll be out on the town, so see you lot there.



One of your fursuiting panels actually runs at the same time as my movie panel... hopefully there aren't too many fursuiting movie lovers who are torn between us. Even having one panel seems like it could be exhausting so good luck at your involvement with four(!) of them!


----------



## Percy (Nov 10, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I'll be there with my buddy Rio and Deo
> 
> I'm running like three fursuiting panels and corunning a commissioning panel. Outside that I'll probably be suiting. Outside that we'll be out on the town, so see you lot there.


I'll keep an eye out for you folks. I'm probably just going to be wandering around aimlessly. Taking in the sights, getting used to the con experience.


----------



## MJSR Zorro Oscuro (Nov 10, 2013)

only con i think ill be able to go to every year is anthrocon all the other ones are too far although i may try to get to them.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> Acquire currency
> Take cab or something
> Have fun
> 
> >.>



acquire currency?
which if my organs should i sell first :V


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2013)

Im thinking about going next year (I will have enough currency to spend money like the Bush Administration). 

If you guys tell me how it goes, that would be greeaat.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you folks. I'm probably just going to be wandering around aimlessly. Taking in the sights, getting used to the con experience.



Btw, you all can find him easily cuz he'll some awesome arm candy. :3


----------



## Turnbull (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm planning on being there all 3 days of the con, meeting with some friends from WV and seeing others from around FA. For at least one day of the con I'll be more recognizable as "that tall idiot in the blue raver pants and skeleton arm warmers."

I'm excited to meet up with folk, though. Should be fun.


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2013)

Just one more week. I'd better be seeing some of you folks.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 15, 2013)

Percy said:


> Just one more week. I'd better be seeing some of you folks.



I'll be there! I hope you can come to my movie panel


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> One of your fursuiting panels actually runs at the same time as my movie panel... hopefully there aren't too many fursuiting movie lovers who are torn between us. Even having one panel seems like it could be exhausting so good luck at your involvement with four(!) of them!


eh yeah, tough luck unfortunately. And thanks. I quite like running panels, we'll see how these lot go. 



Percy said:


> Just one more week. I'd better be seeing some of you folks.


Welp, i'm sure you'll catch me in suit somewhere. I should warn people though, I don't remember anything in suit. 
Ask Onnes. I met him like twice in suit at my last MFF, then later saw him out of suit and still didn't know who he was.


----------



## Percy (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, MFF is tomorrow. I'm really excited. I don't know what to expect. o-o

Edit: What was to be expected was a lot of fun, lot of awkward in places, and a lot of awesome suits. 10/10 would attend next year.


----------

